# Brancher la TV sur Airport Express



## ridgemac (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir les amis.

J'ai une TV Sony avec prise Ethernet, mais pas de prise Ethernet murale à proximité de la TV
J'ai une Time Capsule qui diffuse le wifi
J'ai une Airport Express sous la main
J'ai pas envie d'acheter (pour le moment) le récepteur Wifi pour la TV Sony (sinon cette discussion n'existerait pas)

Question : le port Ethernet de l'Airport express peut-il être utilisé en sortie, c'est à dire que l'airport Express capterait le signal wifi en provenance de la time capsule et diffuserait le signal Internet à la TV via le cable Ethernet ?

Si ç'est possible, quelqu'un saurait-il expliquer pas à pas comment configurer tout ça en langage compréhensible pour un utilisateur de base ?

Merci d'avance pour vos sympathiques messages.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Possible en effet. Voir mon post http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/tv-adsl-et-reseau-airport-817862.html

Il faut par contre mettre tes bornes en mode PONT pour que le signal TV soit OK ( en tous cas sur box orange) 

Si TV par le mac ... pas de problème à mon avis


----------



## ridgemac (20 Septembre 2011)

Merci lepetitpiero de t'être donné la peine de répondre, mais :

1. comme je n'ai pas l'ADSL dans ma région, je risque pas de voir la TV par ce biais là, et là n'est pas la question n(j'ai Internet en Wimax avec une antenne sur mon toit). Si je voulais avoir le net sur la TV, c'est qu'elle est compatible Youtude et autres, et en profiter
2. Et comme je le disais, si on pouvait m'aider en langage clair et précis..., genre pas à pas, car le mode Pont et autres, c'est du chinois pour moi.

Cordialement


----------

